# Roof spoiler installed



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Where did you get yours from? I got a roof spolier too but its from ebay

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So let's see it.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> So let's see it. :smile:​


 Picture please.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Picture please.


Concur.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

yeah who posts saying that with out a pic.... rude.


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

interested


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Don't know if its the same one OP had but here's mine from eBay 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

How much that spoiler run you? You have a link to it?


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

I couldn't upload pics, trust me I wanted to show off lol just tried again still won't let me upload. Sorry for the tease guys


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

Try it again


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

Use a computer!!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry to say but I like Two7Elevens better. It would match my AVS ventvisors.


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah it's discrete, and inexpensive lol I'll check that other one out in a few mins.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> How much that spoiler run you? You have a link to it?


Got mine at this price. I'm in Canada so it costed me a bit more but shipping is still free. Pretty decent shipping speed too considering its from Korea. Couple of sellers have this on eBay.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/161518006386?nav=SEARCH


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

i like urs Two7elevens more noticable than mine


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

sabre130012 said:


> i like urs Two7elevens more noticable than mine


Thanks :th_salute:

I just didnt look at any of the ones that were unpainted as I am horrible at painting things with plasti dip being the exception haha.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

For those of you that have had this installed in the winter, any change in how clear it keeps the back window? The center of the rear window stays clean from the radio antenna/air flow, but that causes more air and snow to accumulate on both sides of the back glass.


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ah interesting point, I just installed but I'll let ya know!


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

Couple more pics,, no spoiler on second pic removed emblem and painted chrome bar tho. Matching trunk spoiler will be here soon!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone think about the FE effects of these? Any? Negligible? I've been teetering on this, but I drive 150 miles a day highway...


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

What is the point of this?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> What is the point of this?


It looks cool


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> It looks cool


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

yeah lol, no point really, just looks good. Plus holds my rear end down so my back tires hook up on launch Haha kidding


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's the rear spoiler installed, backup cam installed but not yet hooked up.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Personally I like the way it looks whether it is functional or not.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Personally I like the way it looks whether it is functional or not.


I agree, though I can't see why this wouldn't have some positive effect on aerodynamics. That's why I asked previously on this thread if anyone had noticed less snow accumulation on the rear window, as stock the radio antenna does a great job of clearing the center just not the sides or rear window.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Where did you order the trunk spoiler? How much and how much for paint? Did you install it or have it done?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

this mod adds 50 hp and 1000000 tq LOL either way its a nice look LET us know how mpgs go


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

added rear diffuser, consists of 4 shark fin pieces, painted and installed.


----------

